
Are medical errors really the third most common cause of death in the U.S.? - tokenadult
https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/are-medical-errors-really-the-third-most-common-cause-of-death-in-the-u-s/
======
hNewsLover99
Interestingly, but not surprisingly:

1) The mainstream media coverage of the Johns-Hopkins study (or at least the
reports that I have seen) omits the study's admission that it understates the
total "medical error homicide rate" by not including similar fatalities at
nursing homes, outpatient clinics and other non-hospital settings (SEE NOTE 1
BELOW).

2) As a result, most people who viewed that coverage now incorrectly believe
that annual medical error homicide rate is a paltry 250,000, when in fact it
has previously been estimated to be nearly twice that number. See, e.g., the
2013 study reported by HuffPo, in which the total figure was estimated in 2013
to be over 440,000. (SEE NOTE 2 BELOW.)

That's like losing the 50,000 U.S. soldiers lost during the ten-year long Viet
Nam War every six weeks, month after month, year after year, decade after
decade.

3) A condition imposed by the hospitals submitting to studies of this sort is
that findings of error cannot be disclosed to the victims' surviving families
or legal representatives (who, of course, are legally authorized to access the
victims' patient records, and to assert claims on behalf of their estates).
Stated differently, the medical profession can be induced to examine its
inadequacies only if it is first favored (bribed?) with perpetual immunity,
anonymity and concealment.

4) It is unknown (or at least unreported) what percentage of medical error
homicides: - Are ever disclosed to surviving families, - Lead to professional
conduct investigations, and to sanctions, - Lead to claims or suits, - Go
uncompensated, or unfairly under-compensated, or - Are fairly compensated,
both before and after legal fees and expenses.

5) As a result we cannot know the size of the economic windfall enjoyed by the
perpetrators of these homicides, their stockholders, and their liability
insurers.

6) But we can make some rough hypothetical calculations. If, for the sake of
argument, half of the families of the 250,000 (or more likely 440,000) annual
victims of medical error homicide were reasonably entitled to a $2 million
(gross) recovery, but received nothing, then the annual saved-liability
windfall would be $250 billion (or, more likely, $440 billion). Year in, and
year out...

7) If the true economic costs of medical error homicide, of fraudulently-
evaded civil compensation for victims' families were ever known, perhaps a
different light would be cast on the ceaseless whining by the medical
profession, insurance industry and political conservatives about "too many"
medical malpractice suits.

8) Medical and support staff who withhold or misstate the actual facts of a
patient death or injury caused by medical error can (and should) be, but
rarely are, prosecuted for violating state and federal wire, mail and other
anti-fraud statutes.

9) All citizens can and should do what they can to reduce medical error
homicide rate. For example, when victims' families can identify staff who
commit, fail to report or attempt to conceal such errors, they should demand
civil and criminal justice and professional conduct investigations and
discipline.

10) And in cases of extreme recalcitrance by medical professionals and staff,
a little public shaming should not be out of the question.

NOTE 1: As used in this comment:

"Medical error homicide" refers to a medical error (i.e., an avoidable
iatrogenic event, such as mis-calculating a dosage by making a math error, as
in the famous case of the Boston Globe medical journalist, Betsy Lehman),
which is legally negligent, and which causes or substantially contributes to
the death of the patient or any other person. This definition reflects the
fact that intent to kill is not a required element of a homicide.

"Medical Error Homicide Rate" is the number of medical error homicides
committed in a calendar year.

NOTE 2: Sources:

Allen Frances, "Why are medical mistakes the thrid leading cause of death?"
Huffington Post, 11/20/14, at: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/allen-
frances/why-are-medical-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/allen-frances/why-
are-medical-mistakes-_b_5888408.html)

Hospital Safety Score, "Hospital Errors are the Third Leading Cause of Death
in U.S., and New Hospital Safety Scores Show Improvements Are Too Slow,
"10/23/13, at:
[http://www.hospitalsafetyscore.org/newsroom/display/hospital...](http://www.hospitalsafetyscore.org/newsroom/display/hospitalerrors-
thirdleading-causeofdeathinus-improvementstooslow)

